# Article on donor iui in Daily Mail today, quite objective for them



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

There was an artcile in Femail in daily Mail today about a single woman who went to Denmark for DIUI and is now pregnant.  Suprisingly quite objectively written and quite a lot of messages of support from the readers.

Jane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131349.msg3586444;topicseen#msg3586444

Us single girls are chatting about it too, but typically they make it seem all so easy, decide and have IUI and then along comes the baby, which as so many of know is not the case!!


----------

